# لولا كذا لما كان كذا



## A doctor

السلام عليكم


يوجد قاعدة في اللغة العربية وهي 


قاعدة لولا كذا لما كان كذا


ما معنى كلمة ( لما ) في القاعدة وما اصلها ؟

وشكراً


----------



## إسكندراني

لَ هي على ما أظن لام القسم
ما هنا حرف نفي


----------



## jawad-dawdi

amro hakami said:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> يوجد قاعدة في اللغة العربية وهي
> 
> 
> قاعدة لولا كذا لما كان كذا
> 
> 
> ما معنى كلمة ( لما ) في القاعدة وما اصلها ؟
> 
> وشكراً



هذه اللام تسمى لام الجواب وتأتي بعد لو و لولا و القسم

وما هي ما النافية

ولولا حرف امتناع لوجود متضمن لمعنى الشرط​


----------

